# Please Help Pigeon Found



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi everyone i had the pleasure of saving a baby wood pigeon i believe it is today, it was being pecked to death by a crow and been an animal lover that i am rushed over and saved it, it was pretty badly damaged with blood under its eye , on the top of its head and a little on its chest. I have been giving it some water and it looks really full of food, can people give me advice about feeding it and looking after it as i really dont want it to die  many thanks Steve


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Steve

Well done.

For a start, you may want to take a look *HERE*

Hopefully another UK member will check in later, if I'm unable to


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

thats excellent im going to make him a water bottle over night to keep him warm , i have him in my room at the moment in a cardboard box lined with a sweter and kitchen towels, ive gave him some water because i do not want him to dehidrate  his crop is full though from the looks of it


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Please give the pigeon some defrosted peas or corn and some wild bird food. You could leave it near to a bowl of water in the box.

Where are you located?


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Good save Steve!

Can I take a guess that you're from Wolverhampton? Just trying to work it out from your User name to see if there is anywhere around you that could help and have a look if needed.
I had a baby a good while ago that I saw a Crow flying with in it's mouth and it dropped it in front of my car. It was sadly in a terrible state as it had ripped it's back open so you just need to gently have a good look over it to see if there are any other major injuries.
Obviously it'll be tomorrow now before you can do this and you seem to have all the basics in hand for now.

Thanks for doing all this for the youngster. Keep us posted so we can help if needed.

Janet


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

hello everyone and it was a good morning as i woke up and found my pigeon still alive, i put a water bottle under him last night for extra comfort, and i have fed him this morning, with powder oats and water at room temperature . i have made a special journey home from lunch to feed him again, and hes taken alot more food down him just and it was alot easier so i hope hes getting used to it  On observation his eye is healing up now and his head, hes flapping his wings alot like hes attempting to fly and they seem very strong so i dont think theres any damage there, on the downside he seems very unstable on his feet but i have been told this is due to lack of tail feathers is this correct??? and yes im in wolverhampton many thanks for all your help i want to get this baby back in shape


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds good so far, nice work !

One thing which has not yet been mentioned, as the Pigeon had been attacked. Do you have any antibiotics on hand or is there a farm supply store nearby (sorry, I dunno what sorta place Wolverhampton is).

I would suggest starting him/her on antibiotic to prevent any infection from the attack. Do you have any human or pet grade antibiotics at home ? Penicillin, Amoxycillin, Cephalexin, Ceclor, Augmentin...anything like that ?

If you have a farm animal supply store in vicinity can you ask them if they have any of the above or also something called Trimeth Sulpha ?

Do get some frozen peas to feed him/her as well...a good switch-up from the oats and will balance the diet more. Defrost the peas under hot tap water until entirely defrosted (i.e. inside of pea isn't frozen). Let cool to lukewarm and then gentkly open beak with one hand and pop in the pea with the other, gently closing beak. they usually automatically swallow. Start with maybe 4 peas and work up to maybe 8 per feeding (I am unclear as to the age of the baby...you can perhaps give more. Can you post a photo ?)


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,
I don't think the lack of tail feathers is the problem really as these tend to be more for steering although they do help a bit in balancing.
I'd be more concerned that he's been punctured possibly.
They do need some prompt anti-biotics treatment when attacked as infection can kill quite quickly.
Sadly had one a few weeks ago that was doing fine but then suddenly went downhill overnight and died when it was about two minutes away from the chap bringing it to me. Infection just took over.
It's hard to get meds over here without a vet seeing it first and then they tend to want to have the bird off you and will probably put it to sleep if it's a Woodie youngster.It's worth asking if they will look at it for you and let you take on the care as this is usually why they PTS as they haven't the staff and time to do the aftercare bit. Just don't hand it over to them without checking this first though.
As Jaye said, do you have any old ones in the house that could be scaled down to suit this birds weight?

I was really angry today when I found some Penicillin my daughter was taking for an infection, and she'd not completed the course. Then I thought, great, I've got something on hand for emergencies now!! The trouble is if I posted it out to you we've lost a couple of days and that's a bit risky for this bird.

Have you held it and lifted it's wings and checked on it's back for wounds as a crow would have pecked it's back most likely if it had it for long enough.
Also can you just mix some warm water with just a* tiny* pinch of salt and with cotton wool or a cotton bud gently bathe the eye area if you haven't already done so.
Let us know if you have any luck with meds.

Thanks for the update.

Janet


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

I will take a look in my medicin box and see if i can give it something in very tiny amounts and see if that helps, just gave him another feed, and hes flapping his wings alot more now like hes trying to learn to fly so im lifting him up and down to get him using the wings  il try the cotton wool bud and salt on the eyes tommorrow but all his wounds have dried up and i dont want to re open the wound,il post what i have on here befor trying to give the bird anything as i wouldnt want to give it anything wrong  i will take a pic tmz morning when i wake him up ive put him in his box and hopefuly let him go sleep tonight, im going to do him another hot water bottle tonight  by the way how independant are pigeons after they leave the nest are they still a little dependant in regards to food or are they ok looking after themselves ???


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

wolvo_ste said:


> I will take a look in my medicin box and see if i can give it something in very tiny amounts and see if that helps,


Might be a good idea to post up what you are thinking of giving from your medicine chest, before giving it, we can help with dosing amounts as well, once we know the what you have.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi again,

sorry to nag, but have you had a peek under it's feathers on it's back....just in case there's a hole? Maybe not as you'd probably have seen blood but I know what Crows are capable of having seen ones damage before and would hate there to be a puncture we've missed.

I've got this penicillin that my daughter left so if all else fails I can send some to you if you Private Message me your address. If you let us know tomorrow I can get it in the post first class.

Janet


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

wel on one of his wings theres like a little wound that has started to heal up, i wonder if that is an issue ??? i will take pics and post tmz and yeh that will be excellent thanks


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve,

Don't worry about disturbing the wound it's more important to make sure it's clear of dirt etc and how deep it goes in case it's damaged further inside.
I've had wounds before that look as if they're dried up but a puncture wound can push feathers inwards and they fester if left. Best thing to do in the morning is to use the warm salt water and bathe the wound until you can see it's clean. If there are any feathers pushed inwards, very gently pull them out.
As I say, it may be ok but it's best to be sure before it starts to heal up wrong.
Pictures would be great.

Janet


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Any news on Woodie?


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

woody is fine i will post pics tommorrow ive got him balancing on a pearch to to practise his balance  eatings ok but could be better going to give him a feed ina sec befor bed


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,
Thanks for the PM as well. You doing a great job by the sounds of it.....Dr Dolittle indeed!!!
Don't worry too much about the feeding and flying things, he'll do them in no time, it tends to come when they're ready.
I can't remember whether we told you about feeding defrosted peas or sweetcorn as an idea. I'll say it anyway... Warm the peas so they're soft and if you have him on your lap, may need to wrap him in a towel if he squirms, then very gently with one hand holding his beak from behind and with the other, open his beak and pop a pea in. Gently push it towrads the back of his throat and he should swallow.
It's easy once you've mastered the technique and they generally like these and take to picking them up for themselves after a short while if you put one in front of him and push it around with your fingers. Once they manage that then you can leave some wild bird seeds scattered about him and do the same with your fingers, and he should get curious and try and pick at them. Takes them a little while to get the hang of it, but he'll get there.
It depends on how old he is, but for now just try the peas and once we've seen a picture we can get a better idea how old he is.
Hopefully the meds will be with you very soon just to be sure he's on the right path to recovery.
Good idea about the perch as that's more natural for a Woodie.
Thanks for the update,

Janet

I just realised, John gave you the link to Pigeon and Dove Rescue which has a great video of how to hand feed peas, you may have seen it. If not have a look it will show you better than me trying to explain!


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

right woody is fine and i managed to get him to have half those tablets thank you ever so much  ive got him on his perch in my room having a look out the window and getting some fresh air as hes been tucke dup in my room for three days heres some pics as promised


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello are you givng half a tablet in the morning and half a tablet in the evening which is one tablet per day?


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

yes got the tablets this morning and hes had half now and going to feed him the other half later  have recieved a 7 day course


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry been out all day and only just come on. Great the meds arrived.

I too worried when I first read you gave him half as I think Jayne read it the same as me, that he'd had half the whole lot. LOL.

He's looking a bit bedraggled bless him after his ordeal but as he's young he'll soon sprout some new feathers and put on some weight.

Keep feeding him ATM but leave seeds and peas about for him to peck at.

He'll start to try out his wings once he's a bit older, not to fly but they flap a lot and hover just above the ground to start with until they get the idea.

Well done,

Janet


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

wel ive managed to feed him whole peas now and he loves em going to give him a feed now befor bed  hes my baby now im not going to want to let him go i wish i cud find a good home for him but its a shame to keep him from been free


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes it would be good for the Woodie to be released but I think a place in an aviary with other woodies would be a start.It might not be a good idea to release on its own.

Would you be prepared to part with the woodie if someone could offer a place in an aviary with other young woodies?


What do other people think would be for the best? I only know about feral pigeons


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Great when you get results. Pleased he's happy with the peas.

They are very lovable the only trouble with Woodies is that naturally they're very skittish and don't really do well in a 'pet' situation when adult.
If hand reared right from a baby then they do get bonded but as this one grows it will become more independant.
I know of adult Woodies that live in captivity as they're disabled and can't be released and as long as they're amongst others, do ok. It's hard as you will get attached but if it does grow big and strong it would be a shame to confine it.
The next problem you'll have to work on is how and where to release him. The best thing by far for them is to go to a rescue centre that has other Woodies so it can get used to looking after itself and socialize and then be released with the others as they do far better if with others as they'll act as look outs for each other. Plus it would be nice for it have a mate!!!

I know it's looking ahead but it's something you need to work towards so he has the best chance of making it out there.
We can look into that as he recovers. For now...enjoy!

Janet


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

As Janet & Pigeon Queen says, It would be better, once he is recovered enough from his injuries, to be around other woodies in an aviary prior to his release, so that they can be released at the same time.

Normal Pigeons can be released through a soft release regimen, and although its not impossible to do with woodies, it is much more difficult as unless you are in an area with a large number of woodies around that are used to frequenting a particular area for feeding, they tend to hang around "human" areas in pairs & fly off as soon as a human gets too close. As Janet says, they are very "skittish".


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

well hes doing fine for now im trying to convince him to eat on his own now  its tough work i think i want it all to work in one day just giving him another big helping of peas  and also did some wing exercises today


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

It'll all happen in the end. I'd keep up the feeds to get his weight and strength up as he needs this to grow.
I've a youngster that was very sick a while ago and it's taken a lot to get him to self feed and he's only just mastering flying when he should by rights be on his own by now. So if he's up to speed on weight and developing his feathers etc, he'll pick up all those natural things soon enough.

He's so lucky you're prepared to help him along as he's be long gone by now if nature had had it's way.

Thanks for the update!

Janet


----------



## buttertup (Oct 16, 2011)

awww nice pics. Poor little. He looks fat enough. Of course now you realize you will now have a life long love of pigeons lol. I don't know why it works that way, but it does. I'm rootin' for him.


----------



## wolvo_ste (Oct 12, 2011)

helo everyone a little update , woody is now flying and eating on his own , hes pooing everywhere now in my bedroom and my mom says hes got to go 
 i would love for him to go to an avary or a good home with other woodys, so any advice please, or would anyone in the west midlands like him ??? i still do not think hes ready to make it on his own, dont know what to do or should i buy a cage and keep him a little longer i dont want him to become to dependant on humans


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Steve,

well that's sounds brilliant! Not the part about pooping all over the place...sorry mum.
This really the ideal time for him to integrate with other Woodies as it is better for him to not become reliant on humans.
The thing is, if he goes to a rescue centre he will be released but the one I use does have food always available and so they don't have to worry about finding food if they don't want to. I always see pigeons there that are free but still come down for a feed.
It's really hard to find places where they can be given a permanent home in an aviary and I think if he's fit and well, together with being wild and not hand raised, it wouldn't be kind to shut him in for the rest of his life when it's not needed. It's hard I know as you do get very attached to them when you've had a hand in saving them and watched them recover from what would have been a definite end for them.
If you want I'll be willing to get him at some point and take him to the British Wildlife centre where he'll be able to go in their release aviary. They keep them until they're strong flyers and are sure they can feed themselves well and then they open the hatch every so often and it's up to them if they want to venture out into the big world.
I don't know if there's a place anywhere near to W'ton otherwise.
I know of another place in Wythall, South Birmingham that do the same but that may not be near enough for you to get to.
If your mum's ok about him staying just a short while longer then that's no problem if you want to enjoy him a bit more. I wouldn't put him in a cage though, that would stress him.
I don't personally know of anyone around here that keeps Woodies, they're not ideal in captivity unless hand reared and tame or permanently injured.
I'm not able to drive far ATM as haven't been well but hope to be back up to scratch soon so have a think and let me know if I can do anything to help.

Keep up the good work.

Janet


----------

